
Facebook’s Friends Data Has Already Left the Barn - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/17/facebooks-friends-data-has-already-left-the-barn/
======
andreyf
Am I the only one starting to smell a very long and hard fall for facebook?

~~~
akd
Perhaps. The data may have "left the barn" but all updates to that data are
done through Facebook itself. People are really bought into Facebook, I don't
see it going anywhere anytime soon.

That said, Friendster failed, and so can Facebook (and even Google). It will
just take some time, and something pretty unique, to replace it.

